# What is this shared folder i have?



## bundy5000 (Apr 28, 2007)

it contains alot of stuff such as

[WZF]Death Note - Capitulo 28[MQ][Xvid][848x480]
[MNnF] Naruto Shippuuden 11 avi
A.A.L.--Alien Eliminator 1.85
A1Monitor Network Monitoring & Server Monitor 7.0.1
Abee CHM Maker Pro 1.8


do they serve a purpose or are they just extra junk to delete? Thxray:


----------



## SoePayLay (Apr 8, 2007)

*[WZF]Death Note - Capitulo 28[MQ][Xvid][848x480]*
Death Note is just anime.

*[MNnF] Naruto Shippuuden 11 avi*
Naruto Shippuuden is also another anime

*A.A.L.--Alien Eliminator 1.85*
A.A.L.--Alien Eliminator is massive arcade action packed into 45 unique alien spaceships. Shoot whatever moves (or doesn't move for that matter) in 135 planetary systems in 15 empires. Pick up in-game powerups and earn hundreds of upgrade points to unlock better ships with stronger armor, more powerful cooling systems, twin-missiles, or a terrifying railgun.

Uncover all the wisdom that is hidden on every planet, fight off wave after wave of alien aggressors, and adjust your strategy to dozens of attack formations and moving styles.

*A1Monitor Network Monitoring & Server Monitor 7.0.1*
A1Monitor is software you install on your server, or monitoring PC. You add or edit server entries. Each server entry represents one of your tcp/ip servers. Monitor a web page to make sure it's up. A1Monitor can scan the server response for error text. Ping any TCP/IP server. Login to your POP3 or SMTP email servers. Check your FTP server. If any of your servers can't be reached, or respond with errors, A1Monitor will send you an email notification (which can be forwarded to a pager). In addition, A1Monitor can run an exe or batch file (.bat) or even reboot the server when failures occur.

A1Monitor is inexpensive. Many other similar software packages charge thousands of dollars for what ends up to be highly complicated software that's hard to use. In-house custom systems can cost tens of thousands. We have taken special care to make sure A1Monitor is both flexible, easy to use, and powerful. A1Monitor give you peace of mind whether you've installed it on the server itself, or simply on a monitoring PC. 

*Abee CHM Maker Pro 1.8*
Abee Chm Maker is program for making chm-files. Program has a simple and comprehensible interface and allow to make CHM-files easily and quickly. Folders autoscaning, unique keywords detection alhorithm, drag-and-drop, buttons customization, titles customization,window position customization, etc. 

If you don't know all the above how to use then just delete it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

As it's a shared folder, could someone else on your network have put the files there?


----------



## bundy5000 (Apr 28, 2007)

i share the network with my brother who also has a laptop so maybe thats it?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check with him first before deleting the files. If he knows nothing about them, it's possible your computer is being used as a zombie for P2P file sharers to store and distribute files.

What's your security like? Firewall, router, antivirus, etc? Is your internet connection always on?


----------



## bundy5000 (Apr 28, 2007)

it is always on


----------



## bundy5000 (Apr 28, 2007)

it seems kinda strange, they all are 197kb


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Very strange. Don't run any of the files until you find out where they came from. Were they all created or modified on the same date?


----------



## bundy5000 (Apr 28, 2007)

yes they have


----------



## ruben123jr (Apr 13, 2007)

do u have p2p applications if you do name the application


----------



## ruben123jr (Apr 13, 2007)

i think a p2p application is using your memory to store files

Peer-to-peer file-sharing networks have come a long way since the dawn (and demise) of Napster, with LimeWire, Kazaa, Morpheus, Grokster, and others offering everything from MP3 files to movies, software, and anything that can be exchanged across a digital network. If you're using or plan to use such networks, you should know that copyright infringement isn't the only issue to consider. You also open up your system to a host of security and privacy threats, including viruses, worms, Trojan horses, snooping, data theft, spyware, and more.

The first thing to understand about file sharing is that every user's system acts as a server for everyone else's, so there is almost no way to control the content that is available on a network. This makes it easy for anyone to distribute a virus, worm, or Trojan horse in a file you thought contained your favorite song. Once that file is in your file-sharing directory, it's usually available to everyone, whether you've tried to play it or not, so malware can spread very quickly. Some of the software itself has been known to have Trojan horses and other security problems. And a number of file-sharing applications contain invasive adware that monitors your online behavior and sends data back to a server (as discussed in our spyware cover story, April 22). Although providers are backing away from this lately, millions of users have unwittingly downloaded tons of spyware along with file-sharing apps.


Even if you aren't using your file-sharing application, it's usually up and running in the background, providing other users with access to your system—and often to your IP address. Studies such as "Usability and Privacy: A Study of Kazaa P2P File-Sharing" suggest that the majority of users don't know what files they're sharing and may inadvertently end up sharing private files such as e-mail and financial information.

There are a number of steps you can take to protect yourself. The most obvious step is to turn off your file-sharing app when you're not actively searching or downloading. This is not as straightforward as it sounds, however, as many such applications continue running in the background after you think you've closed them. You may be able to right-click on an icon in the taskbar and try to shut your app down again, but this may not do the trick either. For example, unless you change some defaults in LimeWire's Options dialog box, it will not shut down until a current transfer has been completed. If your file-sharing app offers the option to disable sharing altogether, take advantage of this.

The next step is to make sure you control which directories you are sharing. Unless you really know what you're doing, choose the default directory the program offers and copy all the files you want to share into it. Don't enable sharing for any of your other directories; you may forget that you did, or that their subdirectories have also become available.

Most popular antivirus programs, such as those from McAfee and Symantec, are effective against file-sharing viruses and worms, so make sure you run yours, and take advantage of automatic signature updating so you're protected from the latest threats. Even if you're on a network that has a firewall, you should run a personal firewall, and if your firewall tells you that a program you don't recognize is trying to make a connection from your system, don't allow it access. If you encounter any problems running your legitimate software after that, you can always change your mind.

Run a spyware removal tool periodically to see whether you've downloaded anything unwittingly. PepiMK Software's free utility SpyBot Search & Destroy (described in the spyware story mentioned above) was a recent Editors' Choice. And make sure you keep your file-sharing application itself up to date with the latest patches and fixes. Finally, don't forget to perform regular backups in case an attack cripples your system. You can also run a system rollback utility, such as Windows XP's System Restore or Symantec's GoBack, to ensure that you can return your entire system to a previous state. As with e-mail, you'll never be completely safe from file-sharing security threats, but if you take the right steps you can greatly reduce the odds of becoming a victim.


----------



## bundy5000 (Apr 28, 2007)

i "did" have limewire running but uninstalled it a few days ago


----------



## ruben123jr (Apr 13, 2007)

have tried to install anything else related to p2p?


----------



## ruben123jr (Apr 13, 2007)

or just ask your bro, if he has benn file sharing recently


----------



## bundy5000 (Apr 28, 2007)

should i just delete the shared folder? is it gonna do any damage if i delete it?


----------



## ruben123jr (Apr 13, 2007)

why delete the folder instead of only deleting the files? it would be better if you first discovered wer the files come from, make a hijackthis log, or go to add/remove programs and look for suspicious software


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Not to confuse the issue, but it doesn't really matter whether you have P2P software installed. If your system is infected with malware (from whatever source), that's all that is needed to turn your computer into a zombie. You need to talk to your brother to find out if he knows where the files are from. Then we can send you over to our security experts who will scan your computer to make sure it's clean and advise you on how to set up folder-sharing safely.

Deleting the folder will get rid of the files temporarily, but you might see the folder recreated and filled with more files if your system is infected.


----------



## ruben123jr (Apr 13, 2007)

koala is right u should download microsoft windows defender (anti malware)
and free


----------



## bundy5000 (Apr 28, 2007)

could someone check it for me, i dont know how.... thx!


Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:36:11 PM, on 4/29/2007
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16386)

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Windows\System32\WLTRAY.EXE
C:\Windows\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Amazon\Amazon Unbox Video\ADVWindowsClientSystemTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLI.exe
C:\Windows\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
c:\Users\JoJoSemi\Documents\Unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/ymj/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymj/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymj/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/ymj/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/ymj/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/ymj/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\Windows\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLIStart.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Snapfire Plus\PhotoDownloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ECenter] c:\dell\E-Center\EULALauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [outlook] C:\Program Files\outlook\outlook.exe /auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Amazon Unbox.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuickSet.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: ymetray.lnk = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Yahoo! Music Jukebox\ymetray.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nlaapi.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\napinsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {67A5F8DC-1A4B-4D66-9F24-A704AD929EEE} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/sysreqlab2.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Amazon Unbox Video Service (ADVService) - Amazon.com - C:\Program Files\Amazon\Amazon Unbox Video\ADVWindowsClientService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati External Event Utility - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopManager.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\qwave.dll,-1 (QWAVE) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\seclogon.dll,-7001 (seclogon) - Unknown owner - %windir%\system32\svchost.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - SigmaTel, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - %ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Conexant Systems, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio.exe


----------



## bundy5000 (Apr 28, 2007)

can someone please tell me what to delete......thx


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

We don't analyse HJT log files in the Windows forum, there are trained security analysts who deal with these logs in *http://www.techsupportforum.com/security-center/hijackthis-log-help/*

Also, we don't know at this point that the files are suspicious, _until you can confirm with your brother that they are from an unknown source_. The way the filenames are written suggests they are from a P2P app, but there's no point going down the path of cleaning your system if someone on your network has put the files there deliberately.

If you want your HJT log analysed, follow the 5-step instructions *here*.

How many files are in the shared folder? Are they all 197kb? What date were they created/modified?

What firewall, antivirus and antispyware programs do you have installed? Do you keep them up to date and run scans regularly?


----------



## erminet (Jan 29, 2008)

I need help getting rid of this trojan horse viruson my computer. I really new to the computer thing. Please help.


----------



## doireann (Apr 23, 2009)

hey realise this was a while ago, but i just found the same folder and all of the files were from this company

http://www.mvd.com/pr_st4.htm


----------



## doireann (Apr 23, 2009)

hey realise this was a while ago, but i just found the same folder and all of the files were from this company

http://www.mvd.com/pr_st4.htm


----------

